# CanoScan LiDE 30



## cyclefreak (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello,

I've been having trouble with this scanner ever since I bought it It's not a hardware problem... I don't think. And I've updated to the newest drivers and software from Cannon USA. 

What happens is the software CanoScan Toolbox X, for OS X v4.1.3.0 starts up, scans a photo into OS9's Photoshop. It will do this for about three photos, and then when I get ready to scan again it says "Cannot communicate with the scanner. Cable maybe disconnected. Check Status. Scanner driver will be closed." :down: I can close all applications and restart them and it doesn't clear the problem. The ONLY way I've been able to clear this problem is to reboot the computer, which is a royal pain in the butt.  

Does any expert out there have and ideas?

Thanks.
Cyclefreak


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Could be a mucky USB port, try cleaning it up with a vacuum cleaner to remove the dust etc that collects on the port. Also, use a USB port on back of Mac to ensure enough power gets through. Also, try another USB cable if possible, if the cable is a bit dodgy.


----------

